# Raising an Aristo smoothside to work with an LGB f7



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I like the LGB F7 and have managed to collect several different road names. However the LGB passenger cards are rare and rather expensive. I saw a LGB B&O set o for over $800 on e-bay. The best alternative to my eye is the aristo smooth side. they are large well made with aluminum bodies and come in a variety of roads. They are also substantially less expensive than LGB.
They have one major problem being made for 1/29 sale they sit about a1/2 inch lower than the F7.


















I decided to raise them to match the F7 roof line. my first thought was to slide the floor out of its track in the side frame amd place it below and resting on the bottom of that track.


















While this did raise the roofline it made the whole car unstable.


















So after converting several, I replaced them in their original tacks and bought 1/2 nylon spacers to raise the trucks.


















This produced the same results with a more stable car body.


















the resulting gap in the fender required a filler strip made from plastic.


















The results are passenger cars that looks right to my eye with the F7


























Here's a SP daylight converted.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

very nice job on this conversion, looks much better


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It is a nice conversion... I was laughing when I saw the topic title at first, since normally the Aristo passenger cars are too high! 

Nice solution to the situation, and it definitely looks better. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Out of the box there on thinking!


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I have come up with a solution for lowering the sides and skirt of the smoothside: 











The plastic is a edge piece for seaming 2 pieces of paneling. purchased a Home Depot at $2 per 8 foot is a simple cheap solution, 










Now, I need to find a way to fill the gap in the wheel well. I might use screen and call it a vent.


----------

